# Epic trip with my boys!!



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally got a chance to get three of my four boys together for a spring break fishing trip.
Between college, work and girls, itâ€™s hard for me to get these guys to fish with their old man!! Not like years back where, where we were together all deer season and on the boat chasing gamefish during hot weather!

We had an epic trip: launched the bote @ 11am on a pre front trip on our awesome LLM!!

Took a northern route @ the y and had trouble finding fish as the wind was @ 4mph out of the SE, we managed 1 keeper and a few smallies early. I knew we were gonna have to find em stacked up w/no wind.

We shot further north and found emâ€™ in one of our honey holes!

Four drifts produced 17 nice trucha!!

The wind shifted to NE @ 9 and pleasant in 1 ft of water compared to earlier in the day. The Miller Lite was cold and the fishing was hot and heavy!!

All trout fell to masfield margarita wiggler willow tails, dsl in watermelon and red and white cocahoe!

All in all an epic trip with the Cavazos boys!!!

Thank God for his blessings...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome report. Looks like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Way to go.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks like good times to me...Nice!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good show,. Dan....They grow up too fast....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks fellas, now to fillet and cleanup the bote!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Time to eat...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

WOW, Cavazos on the fish!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Great job pops! 

I sure do miss fishing with my old man.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

congrats on a great day!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> Time to eat...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great catch! Then comes the good part.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Heck yea D! Great trip. :cheers:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks again fellas!

Making memories for sure!!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Good job! My trips with the "old man" are my favorite outings!


----------



## keywest244 (May 18, 2017)

Awesome trip with the boys! I got my two boys lined up to start fishing Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

Way to go Dad! Cherish those moments forever, looks like more to come.


----------

